

Mt. Gox is establishing a call center as a procedure for civil rehibilitation - sillysaurus3
https://www.mtgox.com?call_center

======
sillysaurus3
For convenience, here's the full text of the update:

March 2, 2014

To anyone concerned

Mark Karpeles

MtGox Co., Ltd.

Shibuya-ku, Tokyo

ANNOUNCEMENT REGARDING AN APPLICATION FOR COMMENCEMENT OF A PROCEDURE OF CIVIL
REHABILITATION

An overview of the situation should be published here shortly (probably on
March 3, 2014 (Japan time)).

Contact information

A call center has been established to respond to all inquiries. The call
center is planned to start on March 3, 2014. All inquiries to MtGox Co., Ltd.
should be made to the following telephone number:

Telephone number +81 3-4588-3921 Working hours Monday to Friday 10am to 5pm
(Japan time)

Please refrain from contacting the office of the supervisor/investigator.

